# Blizzard truck mount for Chevy/Gmc.



## Blizzard 760LT (Feb 1, 2014)

Blizzard POWER HITCH 1 truck mount for 1500 Chevy/Gmc. Look at the list that shows vehicles. It wa son my 2002 Silverado 1500. The plows it fits are the 760LT and speed wing. It could fit others if you modify. One of the guides was breaking so I had a new one machined and is welded on as well as reinforcements to the mount. It works great, I just moved my plow to my Yukon 2500. Feel free to message with questions. If you want this shipped, you would be responsible for those charges. (It cost me $85 for new mount for my 2500 from Pennsylvania to Michigan).

These are now hard to find as they don't produce them any longer.
$400

This mount fits the vehicles listed below:

2007, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA Classic
2006, CHEVY/GMC, AVALANCHE 1500

2006, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA

2006, CHEVY/GMC, SIERRA DENALI
2005, CHEVY/GMC, AVALANCHE 1500

2005, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA

2005, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA w/4WS

2005, CHEVY/GMC, SIERRA DENALI

2005, CHEVY/GMC, SUBURBAN/YUKON XL 1500

2005, CHEVY/GMC, TAHOE/YUKON 1500

2005, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI

2005, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI +3RD Row Seat

2005, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON XL DENALI
2004, CHEVY/GMC, AVALANCHE 1500

2004, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA

2004, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA w/4WS

2004, CHEVY/GMC, SUBURBAN/YUKON XL 1500

2004, CHEVY/GMC, TAHOE/YUKON 1500
2003, CHEVY/GMC, AVALANCHE 1500

2003, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA

2003, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA w/4WS

2003, CHEVY/GMC, SUBURBAN/YUKON XL 1500

2003, CHEVY/GMC, TAHOE/YUKON 1500

2003, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI 1500 XL
2002, CHEVY/GMC, AVALANCHE 1500

2002, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA

2002, CHEVY/GMC, SUBURBAN/YUKON XL 1500

2002, CHEVY/GMC, TAHOE/YUKON 1500

2002, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI 1500

2002, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI XL 1500
2001, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILV/SIERRA

2001, CHEVY/GMC, SUBURBAN/YUKON XL 1500

2001, CHEVY/GMC, TAHOE/YUKON 1500

2001, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI 1500

2001, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI 1500 XL
2000, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILV/SIERRA

2000, CHEVY/GMC, SUBURBAN/YUKON XL 1500

2000, CHEVY/GMC, TAHOE/YUKON 1500

2000, CHEVY/GMC, YUKON DENALI 1500
1999, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 CLASSIC

1999, CHEVY/GMC, K1500 SILVERADO/SIERRA


----------

